# Eye problem or just DP?



## Dumdum

I got a lot of snow vision/static vision, everywhere and not just on white walls or white stuff.

I got a looot of floaters when i look up at the sky, they start to move like a weird dance and slowly turn into red tiny dots.

And worse of all, "tracers" and flashes everywhere.

For example, when i move my arms (i can't even feel my arms anymore), i see a little tiny aurea around it, like a double vision but without colors, just a line with a white light around and inside it.

And those flashes, just like when you look at your lamp for 5 secs and then look away, and you see those "little flashes" everywhere..well, i have this even if im not staring at any light, usually when it happens i also see a lot of LINES. Lines that spreads around the air, floating like a radio signal.

GOD THOSE LINES ARE ANNOYING AS F*CK, SERIOUSLY.

So, it's an eye problem, or just my dp/anxiety?

Oh, and i forgot to say, i having a lots of headaches, it's not the regular headache, it's like a "pressure" inside of my head, i read some stuff and i could be easly linked with "ocular migrane" or something like that, but im not sure.

Are you guys experiencing visual troubles like those ones?

Thanks you, and have a good night.


----------



## Dumdum

Oh, and something that i have to add, i also have a lot of troubles staying in balance. If someone push me (even just a little push, like a little highfive), i almost fall over the floor. It never happened before but im always at risk lol.

I also have a really bad hyperacusis, like when people talk and im at the computer, i feel like if those people are around me at home. Or when a car drives near me, it's like if a NASA jetplane is flying over my head.

My left ear is a bit red inside, but it could be because i have to wear headphones always when i go out.

But it could be also a mild vertigo, something not to worry about but still, is annoying.

If i have vertigo, maybe those visual problems and hyperacusis are caused because of it (also because of the spinning sensation)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dumdum

Selig said:


> Hi Dumdum, it's typical to have some eye issues with DP/DR, usually due to an increased awareness of already existing floaters etc. I went through a stage when I was younger where I was absolutely fixated on my floaters, after images, and tiny dots of light. After eye testing it proved to be nothing, and eventually a doctor told me almost all of us have these things, it's just the hyperawareness of them that make them appear to be worse.
> 
> I also suffered from Ocular Migraines (surprise, surprise!) and they can be linked to stress, caffeine intake and so on. They can cause an aura, such as a shimmering light or strange lines before a migraine. The migraine may also be painless afterwards.
> 
> I would definitely get a check up, not because I think you are suffering anything unusual but ruling out eye issues should always be a priority, DP or no DP. Maybe you have slight sinus issues or allergies. All in all, it can most likely be attributed to stress and increased awareness.


Thanks you Selig! When i can, i will try to get a eye check up/test from someone professional and see what i can find out., and thanks you again for sharing your experience, other people experience always calm me down from thinking crazy stuff, like 1 month ago i was thinking that i had a brain tumor and i was freaking out like hell, and i even saw a case of anisocoria (one pupils bigger than the other) when i looked at the mirror! But it was just me, now when i look at the mirror, my pupils looks compleatly normal, so those "flashes" and stuff could be just another "hallucination"(im saying "hallucination" because they aren't real hallucinations, it's just somekind of "i might have this and so i MUST have those symptoms") caused by my 24/7 general anxiety.

Have a good night(or day, it depends where you live xD)!


----------



## Funky Buddha

As Selig said, go get them checked out to be sure. I don't have the other eye problems but I also have the floaters and they're annoying. You can always try to not focus on them and your brain will get used to them over time.

I have booked an oppointment for mine a week ago hoping they will help find the cause of the DR as well. Do you have any rashes on your skin anywhere? Because it could be a food intolarence. I have had red dots on the back of my leg for ages now although the doctors don't do nothing apart from give you daktacort cream.

As for your eye's though, get them checked. It's best to be on the safe side... 

Do you have light sensitivity as well?


----------



## Dumdum

Funky Buddha said:


> As Selig said, go get them checked out to be sure. I don't have the other eye problems but I also have the floaters and they're annoying. You can always try to not focus on them and your brain will get used to them over time.
> 
> I have booked an oppointment for mine a week ago hoping they will help find the cause of the DR as well. Do you have any rashes on your skin anywhere? Because it could be a food intolarence. I have had red dots on the back of my leg for ages now although the doctors don't do nothing apart from give you daktacort cream.
> 
> As for your eye's though, get them checked. It's best to be on the safe side... :smile:
> 
> Do you have light sensitivity as well?


Yep, now i have a big light sensivity, i always have to wear sunglasses. But before DP i didn't had a light sensivity, but maybe it's because i'v been in my room for a lot of weeks with the lights off (during summer), now thanks to school i have to get out and guess what? It's getting better. Maybe i just need to look at the world without sunglasses and that light sensivity will eventually go away.

For the rushes..no..i just got a lot of red points and small rushes on my shoulder but that's because during summer i was forced to go to the beach (you dont even know how much i hate going to the beach lol), and i forgot to put the protection on my shoulder and so it's like..a bit burned, but nothing more.


----------



## googleeyes

I would strongly advise seeing a neurologist. Sure, many of your symptoms could be attributed to anxiety and dp/dr. But, they could also be vestibular migraine or migraine associated vertigo. Both treatable and worth looking into.

-Vertigo

-Vision problems

-Lights

-Noise sensitivity

-Headaches

This is Migraine to a T. SInce migraine is a diagnosis though medication, I would suggest looking into anti-convulsants and seeing how you feel. Topamax or clonazepam perhaps.

I'm diagnosed MAV btw.


----------



## Funky Buddha

I also know for a fact that eye floaters can be caused by dehydration and through spending too much time on the computer. If you spend a lot of time on the computer it puts strain on your eyes that can cause the floaters.

With the dehydration, I think it causes the eye floaters because the clear liquid in the center of the eye conjeals. I'm not too sure but I know it can be caused by dehydration. You should aim for around 8 glasses or water or equivilant to 2L.


----------



## seafoamwinterz

That's called visual snow. aka the closed-eye hallucination, and yes, it's the DP/anxiety


----------



## narungpoole

Dumdum said:


> I got a lot of snow vision/static vision, everywhere and not just on white walls or white stuff.
> 
> I got a looot of floaters when i look up at the sky, they start to move like a weird dance and slowly turn into red tiny dots.
> 
> And worse of all, "tracers" and flashes everywhere.
> 
> For example, when i move my arms (i can't even feel my arms anymore), i see a little tiny aurea around it, like a double vision but without colors, just a line with a white light around and inside it.
> 
> And those flashes, just like when you look at your lamp for 5 secs and then look away, and you see those "little flashes" everywhere..well, i have this even if im not staring at any light, usually when it happens i also see a lot of LINES. Lines that spreads around the air, floating like a radio signal.
> 
> GOD THOSE LINES ARE ANNOYING AS F*CK, SERIOUSLY.
> 
> So, it's an eye problem, or just my dp/anxiety?
> 
> Oh, and i forgot to say, i having a lots of headaches, it's not the regular headache, it's like a "pressure" inside of my head, i read some stuff and i could be easly linked with "ocular migrane" or something like that, but im not sure.
> 
> Are you guys experiencing visual troubles like those ones?
> 
> Thanks you, and have a good night.


Ohh,, thats really painful to hear that  

And I guess lots of problems, but I would request you that its a matter of your eye and I think its really different problem that I haven't heard yet so its a request to you that please contact an eye specialist as early as possible before its really very late, I hope you'll be fine.

Details about this


----------



## missjess

To be honest it sounds like u have food allergies, that is way more intense then just the usual visual stuff that goes along with dp..


----------



## missjess

And yeah go and see a neurologist just to rule out other things..


----------



## Visual

Dumdum said:


> I got a lot of snow vision/static vision, everywhere and not just on white walls or white stuff. ...


Looking at your symptoms, it sounds like HPPD (which DP is often one of its symptoms) -- especially since it all started with LSD trip http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/41537-help-me-i-cant-live-anymore/

Lots on this forum have drug related DP. However you might enjoy looking at various forums about HPPD. Here is one to try http://hppdonline.com/.

Most people with HPPD get better over time. But continuing drugs (including marijuna) will prevent your getting well (yeah - nag, nag, nag, lol). Anyway, hope you get feeling better.


----------



## demon23

Go and consult neurologist.. its best


----------

